# Irish Setter Boots



## Barfolomew (Oct 13, 2014)

I am normally a huge proponent of Red Wing/Irish Setter, however, I am done with Irish Setter for hunting boots.  I have owned two pairs, the first one the sole separated and came off one of the boots.  The second pair, after three years, now leak and are no longer waterproof.  I oil the boots yearly and don't use them all that much other than during hunting season.

I used them muzzleloader hunting this weekend where it rained a little bit.  After walking through the brush and through a few small creeks (3" or less deep) my feet were wet.  My don't sweat enough to soak my socks, even during the hottest days, so I know they leaked.

I have a set of Cabelas boots which are 15 years old that don't leak and the soles stay together.  I expect more from Irish Setter as they are supposed to be a premium brand.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 13, 2014)

I LOVE mine... Have 2 pairs and both are great. What's funny is I bought a pair of Cabelas one time while hunting In Ohio. Wore the one hunt took back that evening and got my money back because they leaked.


----------

